# Turkeyfoot Lake (Portage Lakes)



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

There are some nice Carp being caught in the South-West corner of Turketfoot Lake (One of the lakes in the Portage Lakes) around the sailing club island.

PL............


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

hey man 

where exactly is all the carp action taken place over there?
and do you happen to know who is catching them?
just a discription of them will be good enough  
i have been trying to break this lake in for years now
but the action can be VERY slow over here.anything
you can tell me would be a VERY BIG help to me.

Greg


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Payara,

The person that I got the first hand info from use to live next door to me. (I am not very good at describing guys, lol) You will have to have a boat and you can not miss the sailing club island in the South West corner of Turkeyfoot. All I know is that it was off that island which is pretty small so it should not take to long to locate the fish. It sounded like they were within a cast of the island the whole time. I know he fished that island last year to and did well for Carp in both size and numbers.

PL............


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks a bunch man.i have been searching for any
tips from anyone,on anything about carp in this lake.
Do you happen to know if this guy is keeping them,killing them,ect?anyway, i'll be heading down that way soon
to check things out.thanks again


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

All the people I know that spend anytime Carp fishing are all C&R for Carp. If I hear anything else I will post it for you. 

PL.............


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

cool man,thanks alot


----------

